# Has anyone tried or currently used the oil cleansing method?



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 13, 2008)

I saw a few youtube vids on this and I wanted to know more about it. So have any of you ladies tried it or currently using this method? Got any good 'recipes'?


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 13, 2008)

i use Dermalogicas pre cleanse which is an oil... it removes ALL makeup even mascara and waterproof makeup. since using it, ive noticed my skin getting clearer and all my pores feel unclogged.  Ive seen lots of good reviews on the mac one


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't use a premade oil but I've both used both castor and olive oil, and also grapeseed and avocado oil and I prefer the latter because it's lighter and less sticky, and leaves my skin looking smooth and soft plus it's not to heay on my oily t-zone.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 13, 2008)

I use OCM [oil cleansing method] once a week. I started off with a sample of Decleor cleansing oil, then switched to straight organic jojoba oil [much less expensive and just as effective]. 

I use jojoba oil every night to remove makeup and wipe it off with a microfiber cleansing cloth to remove all traces. 

For my weekly treatment, I use jojoba oil to remove makeup, then rinse with warm water and apply a generous amount of jojoba to my face. Then I massage it all over my face in a circular motion for about 10-15 minutes. [ I usually move to the living room and watch TV while I do this], focusing on my nose and chin. I can feel little sebum plugs popping out when I do this and it literally melts away the oil that gathers in my pores. 

When I'm done, I rinse with warm water, then follow up with my microfiber cloth to further exfoliate and remove all traces of oil. Apply 5% BHA solution.  It's been a long time since I've seen any blackheads, it's extremely effective way to cleanse both oily and dry skin. Just use whatever oil is suitable for your skintype. 

Oily skin - jojoba, hazelnut
Dry skin - avocado, olive oil, apricot oil
combo skin - grapeseed oil


----------



## Myosotis (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_I use OCM [oil cleansing method] once a week._

 
After reading this post I tried the OCM the way athena described it. Wow! My skin feels very soft and really clean. I think it is key to massage the face for a long time - I did 10 minutes but I might try 15 minutes next time. I was worried that it would be hard to get the oil off afterwards but I just put a warm washcloth over my face and let it cool down and used it to gently wipe my face. I repeated maybe 3-4 times and my skin was squeaky clean! No need to moisturize but I did use eye cream as I didn't put oil in that area. I just used whatever oils I had in the house (coconut and olive) but I might try to get my hands on some grapeseed or jojoba oil.


----------



## redambition (Mar 15, 2008)

i have used it, and i want to start using it again.

it's the most effective makeup remover i have ever tried. it's also great as athena described to use as a mask - combined with the massage it just melts all the gunk out of the pores.


----------



## frocher (Mar 15, 2008)

.......


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I only have olive oil in my house at the moment but I'm going to try and get some castor and jojoba oil this weekend so I can do a blend of the three. I'm deffinately going to stick to using this method for a while though. I've done it twice now and Holy crap it took off all my make up so fast and made my skin lovely and soft. I'm going to see how well it helps to clear up my mild acne. Wish me luck!


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Mar 17, 2008)

I use this method about once a week using olive oil.
After, I wipe with a warm towel and exfoliate.

great for a natural glow and acne.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, I am so intrigued by this cleansing method! What makes the oil unplug the pores?

And, I would think that the oil would clog the pores?

TIA


----------



## athena123 (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Wow, I am so intrigued by this cleansing method! What makes the oil unplug the pores?

And, I would think that the oil would clog the pores?

TIA_

 
I know, it seems so counter-intuitive, doesn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Jojoba oil is actually a wax that closely resembles human sebum. That's why a long massage will actually melt the oil that gathers in your pores and that's also why it won't clog. It also helps to be sure you rinse all traces of it away after the treatment. 

As you can see by this thread, other oils also yield great results but for me jojoba is hands down the most effective at melting the gunk and junk from my pores. I've heard that some ladies do this every night, but I'm too lazy to massage my face for 15 minutes every single night; hence the once a week treatment. When I first started this, however, I did the massage about 3 times a week. 

OCM doesn't work for everyone and some kind of oils can clog your pores and cause irritation, but I've rarely heard that occur with jojoba oil. 

One thing I should mention: no matter which oil you use, since it makes such a prolonged contact with your skin, I would recommend using organic, cold pressed unrefined oil if at all possible. Do NOT use mineral or baby oil; a 15 minute massage would probably result in clogged pores without any of the benefits. 

HTH! 

Athena


----------



## athena123 (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Myosotis* 

 
_....I just used whatever oils I had in the house (coconut and olive) but I might try to get my hands on some grapeseed or jojoba oil._

 
Myosotis, depending upon your skintype the oils you have may already work for you! I've heard of some who use coconut oil to treat acne. I haven't tried that and can't testify to that, but it's great as a deep hair treatment! 

DHC is a japanese line of skincare and olive oil is the primary ingredient in their much lauded DHC cleansing oil. I've heard a lot of great things about it but ultimately you can get just as much benefit from olive or other vegetable based oils as a more expensive cleansing oil.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2008)

Athena123 - I really appreciate all your info - THANKS!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2008)

Athena123 - 

What/where to purchase microfiber cloth & 5% BHA solution???

TIA


----------



## Myosotis (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_Myosotis, depending upon your skintype the oils you have may already work for you! I've heard of some who use coconut oil to treat acne. I haven't tried that and can't testify to that, but it's great as a deep hair treatment! 

DHC is a japanese line of skincare and olive oil is the primary ingredient in their much lauded DHC cleansing oil. I've heard a lot of great things about it but ultimately you can get just as much benefit from olive or other vegetable based oils as a more expensive cleansing oil._

 
The massage with coconut oil worked great and really cleared up my skin! I've done OCM 3 times now and I plan on keeping it up as often as time permits. 

I've previously been using coconut oil as a moisturizer on my body after showers and also in my hair - it is a wonderful oil that feels amazingly soft and not greasy at all.

I tried OCM with pure olive oil, too, but it was way too heavy for my skin type. Your previous post totally convinced my to give jojoba oil a try


----------



## athena123 (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Athena123 - 

What/where to purchase microfiber cloth & 5% BHA solution???

TIA_

 
elegant, I purchase both from www.psfskincare.com. I like the fact that the BHA contains niaciamide, which has been the subject of a few studies that indicate it's great for skin barrier repair. I also use a sunscreen that contains this ingredient. The PH level of this BHA is either 1.5 or 2, I can't remember which but it's certainly acidic enough to be more effective than a 10% BHA at a PH level of 4. 

The microfiber cloths from this company were disappointingly small; I was a little disconcerted when I first ordered them, I mean how can I use a cloth that's only 6" square? But at $4.00 for 2 cloths, I'm able to afford one for each day of the week and plan to get 7 more so I can have 2 per day. [I'm a freak about this, I know. I never use a cloth on my face more than once, whether it's to wash or dry] The texture in these tiny little cloths are extremely effective; removing all traces of jojoba oil without overstripping. Larger size microfiber cloths can also be found at  ncnproskincare.com, but  I'm just not willing to pay $12.50 for a washcloth despite all the great reviews. 

I tried some inexpensive microfiber clothes I picked up from the automotive section at Target and compared it to PSF. While I liked the fact that the auto cloths are the size I EXPECT to see in a washcloth, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the texture just isn't as intense so I keep those around for washing the car. 

HTH,

Athena


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 17, 2008)

OMG Athena123...what great educational information - which i love! BTW...i am exactly the same way about the 1 time use for wash cloths

MANY THANKS!!!!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok ladies. I am soooooo IMPRESSED. I can't rant and rave about this enough now lol. I have never used anything before where I can see a visable difference to my skin after using something on it. My skin looks clearer and my acne spots...wow.. they just seem to fade and get better and better each time I wash. My skin feels so soft and smooth now and I'm getting less dry patches. I think I've found the solution tot my problem skin and I'm going to keep using this all the time now.


----------



## makeba (Mar 19, 2008)

i have been using this method for about 3days now and i must say i like it. i have been using coconut oil to remove my makeup and cleanse my skin and i have noticed a difference in my skins texture and it has moisture in the dry areas of my face. the ugly part is while cleansing off my makeup i begin to look like a raccoon and reach for a baby wipe to cleanse off. now i must get the microfiber cloths you ladies are mentioning. but i wonder how often can you use them and how to cleanse them. (off to do more research)


----------



## User67 (Mar 19, 2008)

Can someone explain the OCM to me? I am so interested, but a little lost at the same time LOL!


----------



## bklynfemme (Mar 19, 2008)

This thread is great, I just purchased jojoba oil online, along with the microfiber cleaning clothes. excited! Thanks for all the great info


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bklynfemme* 

 
_This thread is great, I just purchased jojoba oil online, along with the microfiber cleaning clothes. excited! Thanks for all the great info
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Where did you order your oil & cloths from?

I noticed that QVC has large washcloths & they come in a set. Some said they were too rough in texture, but I like the larger cloth size. Anybody use these?


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Can someone explain the OCM to me? I am so interested, but a little lost at the same time LOL!_

 
There's a couple of really good video's about it on youtube which is how I found out about it. But from what I gather, it works by breaking down the dirt and oils that block your pores. Then wash it off and you have smooth, soft and lovely clean skin.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Can someone explain the OCM to me? I am so interested, but a little lost at the same time LOL!_

 
nyla, use an oil suitable for your skintype [in one of the posts above] or else start with pure, organic jojoba oil. If you have a Trader Joe's in your area, they sell 4 oz. bottles for $7 USD. The manufacturer is Desert Essence, a line that also makes tea tree anti-blemish treatments. I've seen this same brand offered at the Vitamin Shoppe for a whopping $15! so it pays to shop around. 

Pour a quarter size amount of jojoba into the palm of your clean clean hands, then apply with hands and fingertips to remove your makeup first. Be sure the makeup is completely removed before you do the massage; the last thing you wanna do is grind bits and traces of makeup in your pores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Once makeup has been removed, rinse face with warm to tepid water. Some subscribe to using the hottest water you can stand. I personally don't; I have enlarged pores and don't think I need to open them up anymore than they already are, so warm water is OK. Then take a larger amount of jojoba oil [about the size of a 50 cent piece], apply to your face and begin to massage in small, circular motions. I do this for about 15 minutes in front of the television and catch up on news. You will feel sebum  plugs come out. Rinse with warm water and use a microfiber cloth [don't rub too hard] to remove all traces of oil, then continue with your toner and remaining treatments. If you don't have a microfiber cloth, a standard washcloth is OK too.

Hope this helps,

Athena


----------



## athena123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_...... now i must get the microfiber cloths you ladies are mentioning. but i wonder how often can you use them and how to cleanse them. (off to do more research)_

 
I use one everyday, twice a day. The manufacturer where I purchase mine suggests rinsing in clean, hot water and allow to air dry. Machine wash once a week with your laundry as long as you're not using any fabric softener. Air dry. 

I throw in all 8 cloths I have into my load of towels; once I stock up, I'll be able to use 2 per day but that's just me


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 19, 2008)

I just ordered the oil & cloths from  Althena's site link above. I can't wait to try this!


----------



## User67 (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_nyla, use an oil suitable for your skintype [in one of the posts above] or else start with pure, organic jojoba oil. If you have a Trader Joe's in your area, they sell 4 oz. bottles for $7 USD. The manufacturer is Desert Essence, a line that also makes tea tree anti-blemish treatments. I've seen this same brand offered at the Vitamin Shoppe for a whopping $15! so it pays to shop around. 

Pour a quarter size amount of jojoba into the palm of your clean clean hands, then apply with hands and fingertips to remove your makeup first. Be sure the makeup is completely removed before you do the massage; the last thing you wanna do is grind bits and traces of makeup in your pores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Once makeup has been removed, rinse face with warm to tepid water. Some subscribe to using the hottest water you can stand. I personally don't; I have enlarged pores and don't think I need to open them up anymore than they already are, so warm water is OK. Then take a larger amount of jojoba oil [about the size of a 50 cent piece], apply to your face and begin to massage in small, circular motions. I do this for about 15 minutes in front of the television and catch up on news. You will feel sebum  plugs come out. Rinse with warm water and use a microfiber cloth [don't rub too hard] to remove all traces of oil, then continue with your toner and remaining treatments. If you don't have a microfiber cloth, a standard washcloth is OK too.

Hope this helps,

Athena_

 
Thank you soooooo much for the instructions! I can't wait to try this!


----------



## L'Ida (Apr 16, 2008)

I use Dermalogica's Precleanse as well. It has made such a huge difference for me. It doesn't dry me out, it doesn't sting if it gets near your eyes and it removes everything without drying your skin like some gel cleansers do. My pores are smaller and my skintone is more even.


----------



## athena123 (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I just ordered the oil & cloths from  Althena's site link above. I can't wait to try this!_

 
elegantone, how is this working for  you?


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Apr 18, 2008)

Just to say that after a few weeks, my skin has improved massively since using this method. I love it and I don't think I'll be using anything else from now on.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been doing this for a long time with olive oil, before I realized this was a popular method. Since discovering the website and videos, I've been adding a bit of castor oil, and it still works great for me!


----------



## Janice (Apr 22, 2008)

I've been using Shu's Cleansing Beauty Oil A/I and it's LOVELY. My skin tone and clarity has improved and I'm seeing less blemishes.


----------



## queenlerxst (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm not sure if what I'm doing is exactly OCM, but I do use a combination of jojoba, castor, and olive oil to remove my makeup.  At most I massage for about 2 minutes to make sure everything has been lifted from my skin.  I don't do the towel step, I use an all natural soap to remove the makeup-laden oil from my face.  I just can't bring myself to leave a thin layer of oil on my face when I'm done.

Despite my deviations from the real OCM method, my skin has gotten much more clearer and my pores have less gunk in them.  I don't think using natural soap at the end totally cancels out the benefits of the initial oil step.

I might start doing the whole 10 minute gentle massage once a week though to see if I can get even better results.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_elegantone, how is this working for  you?_

 
Athena - I just saw this - sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes, I love what you recommended! My skin is incredibly soft, pores are clear & seem much smaller. I'm so glad that you posted this valuable information! And the skin seems so much clearer. 

You were right, I ordered 2 of the washcloths & they are a very small size.


----------



## macmistress (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow great tips athena..!


----------



## msmack (May 2, 2008)

I tried this with organic olive oil and it just made my skin worse (even had break-outs on my neck! I never break-out there!). I will definitely try jojoba oil next.


----------



## Baby Mac (May 8, 2008)

Ive been using this method for a week..i use just castor oil...my face feels clean and soft and skin looks radiant afterwards...

Although i think i may have been burning my skin ..i think i had the face cloth to HOT..
Does using a lukewarm face cloth remove all the oil properly?


----------



## Lizzie (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Baby Mac* 

 
_Ive been using this method for a week..i use just castor oil...my face feels clean and soft and skin looks radiant afterwards...

Although i think i may have been burning my skin ..i think i had the face cloth to HOT..
Does using a lukewarm face cloth remove all the oil properly?_

 
Oh no!  Oil+hot=crispy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that you'll be ok with warm water.  I definitely don't think it's worth burning your face over it.  Just make sure you're thorough and you should get the oil off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---

So, I've only done this once because I haven't really had the time and I'm so happy with the results.  Although, it might just be in my head from all the rave reviews lol
I'll get back to you guys with more accurate results when later.  I'm going to try to find castor oil (I've been using jojoba oil from TJ)


----------



## _Ella_ (May 8, 2008)

I use the OCM! I have the BABOR Hy-Öl oil cleanser in combination with phytoactive. That really cleanses well and my skin feels great after using it.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (May 8, 2008)

I just started using MAC's Cleansing Oil last week (lots of great reviews on makeupalley) and so far I love it! It gets everything off - my sunscreen, long-lasting foundation (like revlon colorstay + EL doublewear) and my waterproof mascara! No need for anything else! woohoo! lol


----------



## Carlyx (May 30, 2008)

Im gonna drag this up..

I've been using Extra Virgin Olive Oil as I couldn't find Castor Oil ANYWHERE in the uk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've been doing this every night for about 3weeks, at first my skin was glowy and now I've got loads of spots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only use to have a few but now theres a spot everywhere. Is it normal to break out like this or should I just stop using it as I wanna clear my face up ASAP!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carlyx* 

 
_Im gonna drag this up..

I've been using Extra Virgin Olive Oil as I couldn't find Castor Oil ANYWHERE in the uk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been doing this every night for about 3weeks, at first my skin was glowy and now I've got loads of spots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only use to have a few but now theres a spot everywhere. Is it normal to break out like this or should I just stop using it as I wanna clear my face up ASAP!_

 
I have some castor oil that it will take me quite a while to use up, or I can get a brand new bottle for you and ship it to you at cost, if you like.  It;s pretty cheap, less than 5 USD a bottle. Just PM me, if you'd like. As for the spots, I started getting them ( dry patches, rather) after I STOPPED the oil cleansing. since I've started back up, I'm good as new. I use a mixture of 80% extra virgin olive, and 20% castor for my dry skin.


----------



## Myosotis (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carlyx* 

 
_I've been doing this every night for about 3weeks, at first my skin was glowy and now I've got loads of spots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only use to have a few but now theres a spot everywhere. Is it normal to break out like this or should I just stop using it as I wanna clear my face up ASAP!_

 
I got breakouts from using olive oil, too. I think the oil was too heavy for my skin type (combination skin). It cleared up when I switched to coconut oil. I want to try jojoba oil but I couldn't find it anywhere here in DK.


----------



## Carlyx (May 31, 2008)

Yeah I think I best switch to something abit lighter, maybe grapeseed oil?

I've never saw jojoba neither, maybe you could get it online or something?


----------



## athena123 (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carlyx* 

 
_Yeah I think I best switch to something abit lighter, maybe grapeseed oil?

I've never saw jojoba neither, maybe you could get it online or something?_

 
A few good places to get jojoba oil. Trader Joe's is fairly inexpensive, $7.99 for 4 ounces. The brand is Desert Essence. (they make tea tree oil too!) If you find this same brand at The Vitamin Shoppe, you'll pay much more. 

The best price is found online. This is one of my favorite all time shopping sites. Oil, tea, essential oil and clay for making up masks. Jojoba oil too! Mountain Rose Herbs | Bulk organic herbs, spices, teas & essential oils


----------



## Myosotis (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_A few good places to get jojoba oil. Trader Joe's is fairly inexpensive, $7.99 for 4 ounces. The brand is Desert Essence. (they make tea tree oil too!) If you find this same brand at The Vitamin Shoppe, you'll pay much more. _

 
Thanks for the info! I am going to the US for the summer and will check out Trader Joe's.


----------



## athena123 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Mysotis, I hope you enjoy your stay in the US! Here's a link to Trader Joe's so you can find out whether a store is near or within the city you'll be visiting. Here in Southern California, we have plenty of Trader Joe's but they're not located in all 50 states. Yet...

Welcome to Trader Joe's - Your Neighborhood Grocery Store

Good luck! BTW, jojoba oil is also really nice in your hair. Just a little bit after bathing keeps it shiny and won't weigh it down. If I were on a desert island and could choose only one oil, it would be jojoba.


----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

I use Origin's *Clean Energy *Gentle cleansing oil. Love that stuff!!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carlyx* 

 
_Yeah I think I best switch to something abit lighter, maybe grapeseed oil?

I've never saw jojoba neither, maybe you could get it online or something?_

 

I've only ever seen Jojoba oil in Holland & Barretts before and I can't find Castor oil either but it seems to be fairly cheap to buy online. Search google.


----------



## imatocophobic (Jul 10, 2008)

i use DHC cleansing oil which is great! i love how it removes eyeshadow traces and waterproof mascara.it works wonders for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just purchased DHC's virgin olive oil, so far i love it!


----------



## ratmist (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V15U4L_3RR0R* 

 
_Just to say that after a few weeks, my skin has improved massively since using this method. I love it and I don't think I'll be using anything else from now on._

 
Just thought I'd come in to a mostly-concluded thread, lol....

I've totally fallen in love with Shu Uemura's cleansing oils.  I'm pregnant right now and my skin has gone nutty with spots and blackheads.  I received some samples of Shu's oils and good lord... they are *so* exactly what I needed.  They are a three-in-one job - they remove makeup completely (even my waterproof mascara), cleanse my skin, and since they don't strip the moisture from my skin in the process, they actually reinforce my natural moisture.  Most of the time I don't need another moisturiser after I cleanse, and I don't need to follow with a toner to ensure all the makeup is off.

If you want to treat yourself, try one of Shu's cleansers.  There's four or five in the range - the one of which I'm going to buy a full sized bottle is the High Balancing formula (light yellow), which works for my combination skin.

I've tried the green tea A/O and it's a little too drying by comparison.  It works, but it's not as good as the light yellow for my skin.

No idea about the pink one - it's supposed to be really good for acne prone skin.

The enriched one (dark orange) is supposed to be good for people in hot/dry climates.  Haven't tried it either.


----------



## kimmae17 (Jul 10, 2008)

I also have the light yellow shu uemura oil I LOOOOVE it.  I am going to go pick up some of the otherones to try them out!


----------



## MeliBoss (Jul 13, 2008)

Just wanted to stop by and say THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! For posting this information. Although I do not have acne per say I do get occasional break outs that are a pain in the butt especially while PMS'ing. Anyway I read this thread earlier this week and thought I would give this a try. 3 days ago I went to whole foods and purchased a container of Coconut oil. In three days I've notice such an improvement in my skin! I love this and it's so easy to do and fairly inexpensive. The Coconut oil cost me less than 8 bucks!!!! After trying just about everything under the sun I think I've found just what I was looking for.


----------



## Violent Pink (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been doing OCM fairly consistently for about 2 months now, water only in the mornings. I love it because it reduces my pores and I am blackhead free, and it used to be an issue for me on my nose/T-zone.

However, the oddest thing has happened.
I'm breaking out on the sort of lower cheek/jawline  just outside the edges of your mouth area, where I never, ever used to break out before. It's not full on pimples, just bumps and sometimes a little whitehead. Not a huge deal I guess, I try to exfoliate it away but it still remains. Has anyone else experienced this or something similar? What could be causing it? It's very frustrating, because my skin would be close to flawless if this wasn't happening. Argh!!


----------



## Exotic Beauty (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imatocophobic* 

 
_i use DHC cleansing oil which is great! i love how it removes eyeshadow traces and waterproof mascara.it works wonders for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just purchased DHC's virgin olive oil, so far i love it!_

 
Yes! DHC cleansing oil is great! It gets off the toughest, thickest makeup (even Halloween makeup!)  and still makes skin feel soft and clean.  Great stuff.


----------



## saba (Nov 16, 2008)

i have normal skin and i use aloevera gel a drop or so mixed with vitamin e oil , it makes an excellent night creme .hth


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 29, 2009)

I've had a lot of stubborn blackheads recently and didn't know what to do about them. My usual treatment of BHA wasn't working as well as it used too, and they were really hard to extract without breaking my skin. I remembered this thread and used Athena123's method. Jojoba oil massage, warm damp washcloth for toweling it off, then applying a BHA solution. She used 5% but all I had was 2% Neutrogena stuff so I used that instead.

I must say I'm loving the results so far! My skin is not dried out at all, which was sometimes a side effect of using BHA daily like I do. In fact I'd say it's damn near glowing. I don't usually feel many of them coming out of my pores during the massage part, but they are definitely going away! It seems as though the jojoba oil really does an excellent job of loosening up the clogged pores, allowing the BHA do work a hell of a lot better.

Now I just need to save so I can get some 3 or 5% BHA!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 30, 2009)

I swear by the oil based cleansers that are out on the market. NOTHING else will remove your makeup (foundation, concealer, primer, etc) but this stuff in my opinion and experience. I was constantly breaking out and getting clogged pores with every foundation I was trying before I used an oil based cleanser. I think the best ones out there are dhc, Mac's Cleanse Off Oil, and Cliniques Take off the day (I think thats what its called, this is the one I use now and its in a balm form but works just the same).

Now the "homemade" oil cleansers I have tried many times and it just doesn't do anything in my opinion really to take off face makeup. It'll still leave a layer of oil on my face no matter what that's been mixed with the makeup so my face truly isn't clean. But I do find that on a clean face it can help clear out some clogged pores on your face after steaming though.


----------



## celestia (Feb 19, 2009)

I had been contemplating the purchase of the DHC deep cleansing oil and kind of wish I knew a place in Melbourne to get a hold of it. I used to think there was an online store but I must be going crazy!

Is there anything you guys use after rinsing off the oil to get the yucky residue-texture off or does it go away by itself?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *celestia* 

 
_I had been contemplating the purchase of the DHC deep cleansing oil and kind of wish I knew a place in Melbourne to get a hold of it. I used to think there was an online store but I must be going crazy!

Is there anything you guys use after rinsing off the oil to get the yucky residue-texture off or does it go away by itself?_

 
Have you tried anywhere online for the dhc cleansing oil? I'm pretty sure they'll be able to ship worldwide. Plus there are probably other places online you could purchase from.

Some oil based cleansers will leave an icky residue while others won't. It just depends on I guess on the ratio of oils and emulsifiers in the product. The ones that I had suggested I'm going to assume have a higher amount of emulsifiers than oils since they rinse off cleanly. But you can do what is called dual cleansing if it bothers you. You can use the cleansing oil first and rinse it off and then use your regular facial cleanser afterward. That's what I do =]


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been doing OCM (oil cleansing method) for almost a year now. I originally started with EVOO and Castor oil, but I think the EVOO was to rich for my skin. I have oily/combo skin eta. Don't really see the point in buying expensive 'oil cleansing' products when you can get the same results for half or like 80% the product costs.

Anyway, I went out and bought EVCO (extra virgin coconut oil) and use the Castor oil. Castor oil is a very thick, but highly effective deep skin cleanser. The coconut is what moisturizes and nurioushes my skin. 

How I do it:

Pour about a quarter sized amount of castor into my palm. Pour about a nickel size (EVOO is solid since it's unrefined) and rub my hands together. 

I smooth it on in upward circles and strokes (so as to not tug at my skin) and I massage it in for at least 1 minute on up to 20min. 


I apply a hot washcloth as hot as I can stand it, and place it over my face. I let it sit there for 20 sec-45 seconds, then I rinse out the cloth and do it again. I usually do this 2-3x and then finally remove the oils.
(I use only white washclothes since colored cloths have all those dyes in them, and can be bad for the skin)

After removing the oils, I rinse out the washcloth yet again, and place hot cloth on my face again, making sure I get all the dirt and grime from out of my pores.

Just take a look at how dirty your white washcloth is once you're finished! You'll be surprised what came out of your face!!!

Then, I apply a dab of Castor/EVCO to my hands and smooth it back into my skin. 

Trust me, it's a good moisterizer and it WILL NOT clog your pores. 

p.s. This works whether I have a full face of makeup on or not. It removes it ALL!


----------



## Skura (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_I've totally fallen in love with Shu Uemura's cleansing oils.  I'm pregnant right now and my skin has gone nutty with spots and blackheads.  I received some samples of Shu's oils and good lord... they are *so* exactly what I needed.  They are a three-in-one job - they remove makeup completely (even my waterproof mascara), cleanse my skin, and since they don't strip the moisture from my skin in the process, they actually reinforce my natural moisture.  Most of the time I don't need another moisturiser after I cleanse, and I don't need to follow with a toner to ensure all the makeup is off.

If you want to treat yourself, try one of Shu's cleansers.  There's four or five in the range - the one of which I'm going to buy a full sized bottle is the High Balancing formula (light yellow), which works for my combination skin._

 
I also use Shu Uemura oil.
I think it is my HG. I think because I haven't try Kanebo and Shiseido CO (I have to try them first so I can say that Shu oil is my HG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Anyway, DHC wasn't good enough for me after I used Shu oil. 

I try also L'Occitane Almond Apple but, like DHC, doesn't remove make-up very well. I like this one over DHC because it is excellent cleanser (big minus is not removing all traces of make-up)

So, very soon I'll purchase Kanebo CO or Shiseido OC and let you know


----------



## ashk36 (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinammonkisses* 

 
_I've been doing OCM (oil cleansing method) for almost a year now. I originally started with EVOO and Castor oil, but I think the EVOO was to rich for my skin. I have oily/combo skin eta. Don't really see the point in buying expensive 'oil cleansing' products when you can get the same results for half or like 80% the product costs.

Anyway, I went out and bought EVCO (extra virgin coconut oil) and use the Castor oil. Castor oil is a very thick, but highly effective deep skin cleanser. The coconut is what moisturizes and nurioushes my skin. 

How I do it:

Pour about a quarter sized amount of castor into my palm. Pour about a nickel size (EVOO is solid since it's unrefined) and rub my hands together. 

I smooth it on in upward circles and strokes (so as to not tug at my skin) and I massage it in for at least 1 minute on up to 20min. 


I apply a hot washcloth as hot as I can stand it, and place it over my face. I let it sit there for 20 sec-45 seconds, then I rinse out the cloth and do it again. I usually do this 2-3x and then finally remove the oils.
(I use only white washclothes since colored cloths have all those dyes in them, and can be bad for the skin)

After removing the oils, I rinse out the washcloth yet again, and place hot cloth on my face again, making sure I get all the dirt and grime from out of my pores.

Just take a look at how dirty your white washcloth is once you're finished! You'll be surprised what came out of your face!!!

Then, I apply a dab of Castor/EVCO to my hands and smooth it back into my skin. 

Trust me, it's a good moisterizer and it WILL NOT clog your pores. 

p.s. This works whether I have a full face of makeup on or not. It removes it ALL!_

 

I tried the OCM with Olive Oil + Castor oil a while back, and at first it worked like magic. Then it started getting warmer and more humid outside and I started breaking out again, really bad. I've been using African Black Soap and Unrefined Shea Butter, so I'm trying to keep my skincare routine pretty natural. For removing makeup, I've been using makeup wipes but I'm afraid they're not getting my makeup off as well as I'd like. Where can you find extra virgin coconut oil?


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (May 24, 2009)

I'm so excited to try this. I just picked up some organic tea tree oil and jojoba oil that was buy one get one. It's organic and I ended up saving about 20 bucks. I will post results once I start using


----------



## User38 (May 24, 2009)

good luck!  I have done the master cleanse.. and that works well.. keep us posted on the oils!


----------



## User38 (May 24, 2009)

lolol @ me.. you mean to cleanse your skin!!! .. duh ... but hey I have used Shu uemura's oils and they are great.. so if these work, it would save lots of $$$.

dumb dumb dumb me


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (May 27, 2009)

I used DHC several years ago and I agree it is great for makeup removal/ deep cleansing.  Bath and body works has a similar line SEKKISEI which was 50% off the last time I went in.  So, if you have a flagship store in your neighborhood you can get a sample or pick it up (regularly $28) for pretty cheap if you bring a $10 off a $30 purchase coupon.  Some folks say plain ole EVOO works similarly but I have found that that method leaves a film/residue on my skin that I don't get with these products.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_I tried the OCM with Olive Oil + Castor oil a while back, and at first it worked like magic. Then it started getting warmer and more humid outside and I started breaking out again, really bad. I've been using African Black Soap and Unrefined Shea Butter, so I'm trying to keep my skincare routine pretty natural. For removing makeup, I've been using makeup wipes but I'm afraid they're not getting my makeup off as well as I'd like. Where can you find extra virgin coconut oil?_

 
I used to use African black soap as well, before I learned of OCM. I love that stuff. You know you can shampoo your hair with it as well. I also, have a huge 3lb tub of unrefined shea butter. I use it for all kinds of stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I first started OCM I used the EV olive oil + castor oil too, and after maybe 2 weeks it broke me out horribly. I was convinced that I was doing something wrong. I didn't want to give up on something so 'natural' so I decide to stop using the EVOO. I started using the EVCO (extra virgin coconut oil) instead and have been for the past year. My skin thanks me daily for it. 

I buy the EVCO from the health food store.


----------



## Skura (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_If you want to treat yourself, try one of Shu's cleansers.  There's four or five in the range - the one of which I'm going to buy a full sized bottle is the High Balancing formula (light yellow), which works for my combination skin.

I've tried the green tea A/O and it's a little too drying by comparison.  It works, but it's not as good as the light yellow for my skin.

No idea about the pink one - it's supposed to be really good for acne prone skin.

The enriched one (dark orange) is supposed to be good for people in hot/dry climates.  Haven't tried it either._

 
I really like a light yellow and green Shu oil - those are my favorites.

Dark Orange didn't suit me - it was some kind heavy on my face - too enriched for my taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those for acne-pro skin didn't try as I'm normal to dry skin...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skura* 

 
_So, very soon I'll purchase Kanebo CO or Shiseido OC and let you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I mean time I tried Kanebo oil - and I didn't like it too much - not after Shu oil... Looks like it didn't remove all my make-up... And I didn't like smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, it is definitely - Shu Uemura CO is my HG


----------



## milamonster (Dec 15, 2010)

is it ok if i bump this? I used to do this and it did work good but i got lazy and too busy to do it at night. now im seriosuly just fed up with my oily skin and it seems that noow when i do the same thing which is mostly olive and jojoba oil then i mix in a bit of castor oil that it feels great but after i wipe it off it starts feeling dry. why is there a difference? my skin is oily and always has been and it isn't seemeing to reduce the oil in my skin at all! im not sure what im doing wrong as im doing the same thing as before...is it the water is too hot? or maybe i should do something diff?


----------



## meggietye (Jul 7, 2012)

I am thrilled with the rich information here, thank you so much!  I have Castor oil in the house..I will try that as I am deathly allergic to Cocoanut oil and don't have much else on hand.  This thread is terrific..such lovely people!!


----------



## meggietye (Jul 7, 2012)

This is for ASHKA who was asking where I buy my EVCO..extra virgin cocoanut oil...I bought mine at the health food store.  Hope that helps.


----------

